# How-to video on YoYoSpin styled pen turning



## YoYoSpin

This is my first on-line video making/editing/publishing attempt - using some snazzy new editing software and Sony HDD Handycam. Comments are welcome...http://yoyospin.com/bead/bead2.wmv

BTW, if you're on a dial-up service, forget loading this 44MB (big) file. Mac'ers will have problems too...it's in a Windows Media Player file format.


----------



## mrplace

GOOD JOB!!!![] Hope to see more videos coming!


----------



## leehljp

Great job. I really enjoyed it! Learned some things too! Being isolated over here in Japan for the most part, I have wondered about some of the techniques used. I have not had access to videos either. You cleared some things up for me. THANKS

BTW, I am on a Mac and use a WMV translator of sorts called flip4mac which allows it to play through QuickTime with no problem. These are available for Intel Macs as well as PPC Macs.


----------



## kenwc

I agree...keep those coming. Have never used a scraper on a pen but will try it.

BTW...what tool rest were you using?


----------



## Ranic

Great job! It's always interesting to see how others do things. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PenWorks

Ed, great job for the first go around [] I feel like I just got a free pen turning lesson []

Couple of comments since you asked, but probablly allready know.
You need to find a way to get the zoom to focus a better close up on your detail.
Maybe connect a monitor to the camera so you can see it better and easier to reajust your shot after the close up. As you turned the cap, I felt cheated as the camera was out of postion and couldn't see you working on the cap.
I can't wait to see all the streaming videos coming our way  []

I have DSL, but still a big file to down load.  Good job.


----------



## clewless

Thanks Ed,

Will put the scraper to work tomorrow...been reluctant to use it...


----------



## JimGo

Thanks Ed!  II found it very informative.  I've always tried adding my beads as an after-thought; never thought about actually PLANNING them like that!  Learned some other neat technique things too.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Thanks for sharing in two -three years I might be able to do that with out the video you just cut the time in half.


----------



## BUGSY

ED...thank you very much...really enjoyed it...bugsy


----------



## Yarael

Thank you great for new turners like me to actually have a good video for how to do some tricks


----------



## TexasJohn

Ed - Great job - on both the video and pen.  So when will the next series of How-To-Do-It DVD's be out?    I appreciate the lesson and thank you for sharing. Texas John


----------



## Darley

Ed, this is very nice of you to put together this "how to" video, thank you, don't event start to set up my shop ( still cleaning the mess ) and I got an expense on my hands [:0] ( must ask mama Santa she might be nice to me this xmas [] ), I would be agree with Anthony comments especially the screen connected to the video, I think if you fix the video on a sort of extension harm or Pantograph this will give you more facility to move the video while recording without moving the stand and you will have the full length of the mandrel.

BTW nice pen and mesquite


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />.....You need to find a way to get the zoom to focus a better close up on your detail.
> Maybe connect a monitor to the camera so you can see it better and easier to reajust your shot after the close up. As you turned the cap, I felt cheated as the camera was out of postion and couldn't see you working on the cap.



Got to agree with Anthony here. I was impressed with your lead in and ending. Great video overall and thanks for sharing.


----------



## alamocdc

I tried to view this last night unsuccessfully. Got a good run this morning though and it was quite impressive, Ed. Very educational and informative. I would have never thought of using the skew that way to cut the beads. Thanks for taking time to share!

Y'all did notice that he didn't show us how he sands those beads though, right? Must be a trade secret. [}][]


----------



## emackrell

Ed, I really enjoyed the video, thanks for posting it.  Will try a few cove-and-beaded pens tomorrow and see how it goes! 

For Jeff:  do you routinely archive how-to's like this into the library?  If not, would you please... this is a keeper!

cheers  Eileen    [8D]


----------



## Thumbs

Ed,  I see a future in show business for you!  If you get a better cameraman![}][]

I learned a lot from your photo essay on bead making. Thank you again. However, this makes it look entirely too easy!  For some reason, I haven't gotten my bead making speed up near as fast![B)]  More practice? Ha!  I know, you just slowed down to show us the technique on the video, too!

Good show!  Thanks again![]


----------



## thewishman

Thanks you for sharing! It is amazing to me that there are so many different techniques available to make a seemingly simple pen.

I enjoyed your video.

Chris


----------



## bonefish

Ditto on what Billy said.

I would like to see how you sanded it, and applied the finish.

Bonefish


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Ed,

I don't mind saying that I watched your video a few times in a row. Good commentary to go along with some fine details. I know that you practised a lot but you make it look so 'easy'. Looking forward to your next production. Thanks for putting this together and sharing with the IAP.

-Peter-[]


----------



## chigdon

I enjoyed it very much.  Thanks


----------



## Fangar

Dowloading it now Ed.  Oh wait, It's all done.  Man I love my 4.5 MB a second speeds.  You can get that file size down a bit too.  There are some pretty good compression programs available.  The bandwidth police are going to love you!

I'm go to watch now.

Thanks in advance,

Fangar


----------



## Fangar

Great work Ed!

Nice new Camera too.

I have been toying with doing a CA finishing video. 

Thanks for taking the time to create and share the video of your work.

Fangar


----------



## mewell

Loved the video, Ed ... When are you going to *continue* it to show you finish techniques? []

Mark

P.S. It played fine on my Mac.


----------



## melogic

Very nicely done Ed. I will ditto Anthony and Mudder on the comments of the focus and camera position. Thank you for sharing your knowledge with us. You make it look so easy to make the beads. Looking forward to seeing more videos from you.


----------



## YoYoSpin

Thanks everyone...I appreciate all the comments and encouragement. Yes, there will be more mini-how-toâ€™s, with links posted here on my favorite penturning site. The next ones will be on sanding and then finishing these beaded babies.

Oh, and that toolrest in the video is the stock standard one that came with my Oneway 12/24.


----------



## fuzzydog

Ed;

Great job! I agree with Anthony about the zooming in and out etc.

I can't wait for the clip on turning bottle stoppers. [}][]

David


----------



## its_virgil

Nice job on the video, Ed. It always good to see other turner's techniques. I think we should have a forum entitled "The YoYoSpin Request Line" so we can request the things we would like to see you deomonstrate...bottle stoppers, desk pens, PR casting and coloring, cabachon making ... heck Ed, just pick anything from your photo gallery and have at it[][]  Once again, nice job on the pen, video, and demo and thanks for the work it took to show us how it's done. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don
'





> _Originally posted by fuzzydog_
> <br />Ed;
> 
> Great job! I agree with Anthony about the zooming in and out etc.
> 
> I can't wait for the clip on turning bottle stoppers. [}][]
> 
> David


----------



## bmac

Great job Ed, I always enjoy seeing your work, weather it's pens, stoppers, or other work. Keep the videos coming.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## DocStram

I watched it a couple of times, it was very well done. One of the things that impressed me was the clarity of the sound.  I have a pretty significant hearing loss (actually, TWO significant hearing losses) and it is very difficult for me to watch tv without closed captioning. The sound of  your video was very clear. I could actually understand what you were saying.


----------



## arjudy

Keep 'em coming


----------



## cozee

Since I am on dial up I haven't gotten to see the video, yet. I want to thank ya Ed. I had asked my son (in-law) to see if he could download and then burn it for me to view. Apparently he emailed you and you gave him the link, and a couple others!! I won't see him to get the disc until Wednesday at church but am waiting eagerly!!

Thanks again!!


----------

